# dynamische programmierung



## tutorials-neuling (22. Mai 2011)

----------------------------


----------



## Parantatatam (22. Mai 2011)

Das ist eigentlich eine relativ leichte Aufgabe, welche mit PHP und Javascript umsetzen kannst. Vermutlich meintest du, dass du Javascript kannst und nicht Java, denn Javascript hat mit Java nichts zu tun.

Generell solltest du alle Teile, welche separat gewechselt werden können, als einzelne Bilder speichern. Diese verteilst du auf verschiedene sich überlagernde Ebenen. Das ist mit *div*-Boxen möglich. Danach musst du abfragen, ob der Nutzer auf eine der Flächen geklickt hat. Wenn dem so ist, weißt du auch, welche Fläche das ist. Dementsprechend fragst du über PHP in der Datenbank ab, welche anderen Teile für diesen Bereich verfügbar sind. Diese gibst du per JSON und AJAX an deine Seite weiter und dort zeigst du diese in einer Dropdownbox an. Fertig.


----------



## Parantatatam (22. Mai 2011)

Okay, also doch Java. Vermutlich kann man es auch ohne Javascript lösen, nur ist das etwas nervig - zumindest meines Empfindens nach - bei einem Projekt dieser Art. Der Punkt wäre, dass du dann bei jeder Änderung die Seite komplett neuladen müsstest und nach der Auswahl einer Option in der Dropdownliste noch auf _Absenden_ klicken müsstest.

AJAX = Asynchronous JavaScript and XML
JSON = JavaScript Object Notation

Als Grundidee zum Generieren einer Dropdownliste sollte das folgende Skriptschnipsel helfen:

```
$result; # Datenarray aus der Datenbankabfrage

echo '<select name="dropdownlist" size="1">' . "\n";

foreach($result as $id => $value) {
  echo '<option value="' . $id . '">' . $value . '</option>' . "\n";
}

echo '</select>';
```

.. und natürlich kann ich dir helfen, allerdings würde ich dazu gerne erstmal sehen, was du schon hast.


----------

